# More Inspection Locomotives



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

You may remember Jack (BigDude65) and his inspection car: Inspection Engine (Updated - More Pix) 
Which looks like this: 










Anyway... I was glancing through my picture book "American Locomotives in Historic Photographs" by Ron Ziel, when I spotted not one, but 3 more examples, built here for overseas railroads. 




























_That last one looks familiar. Did someone do a CP Huntington bash like that?_ " border=0>


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: More Inspectionj Locomotives*

That last one looks familiar. Did someone do a CP Huntington bash like that? 


not a CP Huntington bash, a Ruby bash!  











More prototype inspection engines: 





































The only surviving example of the Inspection Engine type, 
the Reading Railroad's "Black Diamond": 











my Ruby bash page: 

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ruby/RubyAngel.html 

Scot


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: More Inspectionj Locomotives*

Posted By Pete Thornton on 04/09/2008 2:14 PM









[/i] 




Hey, I resemble that remark! 











/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------

